# Honda HS721, good idea...?



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm toying the idea of "custom building" a Honda HS721 (basically upgrading the GX160 engine with a GX200). 
I would likely have an extra GX200 engine from another snowblower (GX160 and GX200 engines seem to have the same overall measurements), just thinking out loud whether if it would be worth it or not (if I do build it I would likely be a keeper).
:blowerhug:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I am going to "build" the "HS721" snowblower. I have an extra GX200 engine out of an HS724WA, it would be just a little bit heavier (if noticeable), but there will be a gain of ~ 17% more power and I'll be able to install an 18w LED light to it.
An HS621 will be used as a base.

I'll be posting pictures as progress is made (if lucky, it may get the sandblasting/powder-coating treat).


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> I am going to "build" the "HS721" snowblower. I have an extra GX200 engine out of an HS724WA, it would be just a little bit heavier (if noticeable), but they will be a gain of ~ 17% more power and I'll be able to install an 18w LED light to it.
> An HS621 will be used as a base.
> 
> I'll be posting pictures as progress is made (if lucky, it may get the sandblasting/powder-coating treat).


awesome sounds like the king of all single stages to me.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

YSHSfan - Not sure if you're looking for a donor HS621 to mount that GX200, but for $25.00 this might be the perfect match.


Hartford, CT Craigslist: https://hartford.craigslist.org/tls/d/honda-4-stroke-ohv-enginesnow/6264843802.html


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Freezn said:


> YSHSfan - Not sure if you're looking for a donor HS621 to mount that GX200, but for $25.00 this might be the perfect match.
> 
> 
> Hartford, CT Craigslist: https://hartford.craigslist.org/tls/d/honda-4-stroke-ohv-enginesnow/6264843802.html


Thanks.
I'll contact the seller tomorrow to see if still available.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

YSHSfan said:


> Thanks.
> I'll contact the seller tomorrow to see if still available.


Left a message yesterday, haven't heard back. I'm guessing it is sold already. We'll see......


----------

